# Case Closed on Modern Feminism?



## TAM2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

Compare these lot, with these lot. Notice how the anti-feminists are generally better looking (and happier)?

More evidence that feminism has become nothing to do with equality and everything to do with bitter women who can't get the man they want, allied with cretinous manginas who otherwise couldn't get close to a woman at all?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

you sound like a real winner.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes if I very selectively choose pictures I can make them support whatever it is I want you to believe. It doesn't make it true, but that is beside the point. Because now you have "evidence" to support your belief. Congratulations OP, you are officially a lemming!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, that one with the middle finger up is really hot. 

I'm sure she's an independent woman supporting herself as proctologist....... otherwise that gesture is pretty ugly.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking as a Moderator:

No. Just no.


----------

